# Feeder Guppies?



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

I was thinking of getting a little feeder guppy to put in my currently empty tank that my betta used to live in. They're super cute (my friend has one) and seem pretty easy to care for. I tried looking up info online and for some reason I can't seem to find ANYTHING about caring for feeder guppies!
If anyone has/has had feeder guppies PLEASE HELP!

What do I feed them? I have some TopFin betta bits that I don't feed my betta anymore because they don't have much meat as well as Omega one betta bits and freeze dried bloodworms. Can I feed them any of those?
Can I use the betta water conditioner or do I need different one?

Thanks guys!


----------



## KaidaAndHachi14 (Feb 16, 2017)

Feeder guppies are the exact same care as "normal" guppies, except that feeder guppies are "uglier" in the petstore's definition and are for feeding bigger carnivorous fish. I would suggest just getting the guppies that aren't labeled as feeder because feeder guppies are more likely to have disease and back problems. Care: they NEED to be in groups of four or more or else they will die of stress. They need a heater between 78-82 degrees Fahrenheit, and can be fed tropical flakes, or other foods for tropical fish. If you don't want babies DO NOT get opposite genders because they will breed very fast and produce many offspring, (I would suggest male guppies because they are prettier) I have four males in a five gallon, (DO NOT DO THIS UNLESS YOU HAVE A TEN GALLON FILTER) it's overstocked, so I suggest ten gallons for 6 guppies with a ten gallon filter. They are very hardy fish, and can sustain pretty harsh water conditions. Look up Guppy Care Sheet for more detailed info


----------



## KaidaAndHachi14 (Feb 16, 2017)

I copied and pasted this from a website lol they were super harsh on the person who asked I would be more nice in that conversation, but it gives the basics XD


----------



## KaidaAndHachi14 (Feb 16, 2017)

What size is your tank? If you like keeping bettas and other fish together, i would suggest a female Betta with guppies. Although I have a five gallon, I keep a female Betta and three guppies (one died by the filter  with a 8 gallon filter and they act like a school of fish and never fight. (They are all male guppies btw) I followed that person's info and my guppies thrive (along with my betta) I have pictures on my profile's album section if your interested!


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Lol thx for your help!
The tank with my female VT is a 2.5 gallon, my unused tank is a one gallon (I'm still kinda new to fish keeping, less than a year of experience, and had a one gallon for a while before I realized keeping my VT in a one gallon was mean...)

I asked about feeder guppies because there's one in one of the offices where I work in a one gallon tank and he's lived by himself in that tank happily for a few years now and he's still alive and active and I've always thought he was cute and was wondering if I could use my one gallon for another little cutie, though I never thought about having multiple guppies with my VT...


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

I have had feeder guppies and they are lovely little fish. I call them endlers on a budget  They are typically smaller than regular guppies and can have some lovely colored spots on them. There was a really good article online but I can't find it at the moment. Because the fish are in compromised conditions in the store and usually parasite infested it is good to give them a couple of rounds of Paraguard. I suggest getting a good group of them because you will loose about 50% due to stress and disease. I typical keep them in quarantine for a couple of weeks to make sure they are healthy. Then they can even be added to a community tank. My betta had a small group of 6 of them in a 10 gallon and they all got along fine. I have enjoyed them. Best wishes.


----------

